# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  آرایه ها در پایتون

## armanmaz1373

سلام به همه
من تازه با پایتون آشنا شدم و سوالم اینه که چه جوری می شه در ‍پایتون آرایه تعریف کرد؟
اگه اشتباه نکم پایتون ۵ مدل ساختمان داده اصلی داره:
۱-رشته
۲-لیست
۳-دیکشنری
۴-تاپل
۵-sets

حال می خوام بینم چه جوری می تونم آرایه ای مثلا به طول ۱۰ ایجاد کنم؟
در قدم بعدی چه جوری می تونم آرایه های دو بعدی و چند بعدی ایجاد کنم؟

----------


## armanmaz1373

یک راه حل براش پیدا کردم:
اول به روش رو به رو می شه لیستی به طول ۱۰ و با تمام درایه های ۰ ایجاد کرد(اعداد برای مثال هستند)
M=[0]*10
ویا اگر بخوام لیستی به سایز 10*5 ایجاد کنم کافیه از ای دستور استفاده کنم:
M=[[0]*5]*10
فقط اگه کسی راه دیگه بلد بود مطرح کنه لطفا

----------


## sahama

من خودم معمولا اینطوری می نویسم
[0 for i in range(10)]

----------


## GectekSkilt

<a href="http://maksima.su">максимы</a>  гуляют  http://maksima.su ночью

----------

